# Frivoulous Posts



## Ross (28/7/06)

Hey Guys it's us, Bindi, PistoPatch and Screwtop. Ross is pouring us beers on the other side of the bar and he thinks we are using his laptop to buy stuff from Craftbrewer but we're really here just making frivolous posts under his name - don't tell him.

Whoops! Bindi has just had his eight Ruination Ale and fallen on the floor. Have to go now and attach syphon hose from tap to Bindi'd mouth - he keeps pointing at the tap and then his mouth.

(Don't tell Bindi's Mrs that his still hear. if she asks, he is still stuck in the same traffic he told her about 4 hrs ago. OK?)


----------



## matti (28/7/06)

Obviously you are way to coherent to be apart of that mob ,get annother into ya
:super:


----------



## hupnupnee (28/7/06)

Tim


----------



## Phrak (28/7/06)

Ross said:


> Whoops! Bindi has just had his eight Ruination Ale and fallen on the floor. Have to go now and attach syphon hose from tap to Bindi'd mouth - he keeps pointing at the tap and then his mouth.



Haha, too funny!  :lol: I think Bindi's been drinking too much of you guys' share, if he's fallen over and you're still typing! having a blast by the sounds of it though


----------



## InCider (28/7/06)

Screwtop and Bindi - if you've recovered later in the week, are you keen for a cleansing ale - I've got the week off (for recovery!)


----------



## Weizguy (28/7/06)

Ross said:


> <abbrev>
> ... but we're really here just making frivolous posts under his name - don't tell him.
> </abbrev>



Surely Ross is able to make his own frivolous posts, and maybe even spell correctly?

I'm sure that I can.

Seth :lol:


----------



## PistolPatch (28/7/06)

They've all fallen over now. Just stumbled across a hacksaw so am sneaking out to Ross's storage shed where I've got my van backed up. Keep your eye out in the Retail section tomorrow, "PistolPatch Releases Hops - Prices Like They Fell Out the Back of a Truck."

I a good speller Seth


----------



## Stuster (28/7/06)

Good work, PP. Now you can make your beers nice and hoppy too! :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (28/7/06)

What a great day, bugger being designated driver, you guys had far too much fun! Bindi must have been doing Virgil (Thunderbirds puppet) impressions, looked like he had strings attached to his knees or maybe it was the APA causing him to walk like that?






$260 bucks ? what a rip off, my bag's only quarter full


----------



## poppa joe (28/7/06)

Looks like a VERY young "Santa Clause"
PJ


----------



## PistolPatch (28/7/06)

LOL Stuster. Screwtop, by revealing the fact that you're home you have ruined the highly fictitious story I was about to write involving Ruination fumes to keep you lot passed out, an oxy torch, a fire in the hop shed and finally a quick getaway in the van. (So glad I haven't had a beer tonight otherwise I'd be posting some ridiculous stuff here for sure.)

Bindi on Ruination is an extremely entertaining show that he should consider taking on tour. And Screwtop caused me to double over many a time today. Great stuff! Wonder if Ross has caught us out yet?

P.S. InCider you are not allowed back at Bindi's. He had to brew 3 days straight after you left last time.


----------



## InCider (28/7/06)

PistolPatch said:


> P.S. InCider you are not allowed back at Bindi's. He had to brew 3 days straight after you left last time.



Yeah - I get thirsty. And I'll take all the blame - chivalry is not dead. Every time I eat, all I can taste is Chinook Hops. Still...

InCider


----------



## Screwtop (28/7/06)

> Every time I eat, all I can taste is Chinook Hops. Still...



 RAOFLMGO :lol: :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/7/06)

:lol: :lol: You idiots! :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## bindi (29/7/06)

I am awake, sober [and in the sh$t  ] and at it's 4 in :huh: the morning and I can now focus and I find this post  and a PM from Incider wanting to help me build up my stock of beer again, no need as we had too much fun, I love mashing.
Thanks Screwtop thanks for driving us home in my car.. Oh dear a 6 hour traffic jam  , she did not buy it. Also;
What's wrong with you guys? You don't like hops.


----------



## PistolPatch (29/7/06)

Warren, Im with you on the idiots bit  Could have been worse though Screwtop wanted to start this thread in the recipe section LOL

Morning Bindi! LOL! Spose you slept with Zeuss. Good day though and Ross still isn't on to us! Was about to tell the following story about Ross on the Ruination. You might not remember this...

Even Ross acts a little strange after his Ruination Ale. At one stage he said to us, Just gotta help my son with his homework. He went and sat down at the desk and started a very animated conversation with the sentence, OK son. Say youve got 5 fermenters and I take away 2, how many hop socks would you have left? This went on for about ten minutes.

We all found this a little worrying especially as his son is in late high school, doesnt study maths and worst of all, wasnt even home at the time. :huh: 

Ho! Ho! Ho!
Santa


----------



## Duff (29/7/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Warren, Im with you on the idiots bit  Could have been worse though Screwtop wanted to start this thread in the recipe section LOL
> 
> Morning Bindi! LOL! Spose you slept with Zeuss. Good day though and Ross still isn't on to us! Was about to tell the following story about Ross on the Ruination. You might not remember this...
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol:


----------



## InCider (29/7/06)

bindi said:


> Oh dear a 6 hour traffic jam  , she did not buy it.
> Also;
> What's wrong with you guys? You don't like hops.



That's a lot of traffic - via Kilcoy?  

I love the hops - wasn't until I had Santas Off Season APA that I realised how much I like it. Will have to grow some  

InCider


----------



## Ross (29/7/06)

Morning guys,

Thanks for the great company yesterday afternoon, haven't laughed so much in ages - another long day at the office  

Note to self: Rember to log off when Pat's in town... B) 


cheers  Ross


----------



## bindi (29/7/06)

Thanks Ross for putting-up with the 'three stooges' the only one missing to make it four stooges would have beenTidalpete :blink: and thanks for the rice 'gulls'  ever try catching sea gulls after having a taste test of ten beers on tap?


----------



## Screwtop (29/7/06)

Yes, thanks Ross another enjoyable day.







No Pat, I've had 2 from Tap 1, 1 from Tap 2, 4 from Tap 3, 1 from Tap 4, 3 from Tap 5, 1 from Tap 6, 2 from Tap 7, 2 from Tap 8, 4 from Tap 9 and 2 from Tap 10. But then Ross changed the kegs on Tap 5 and Tap 8, and I had 2 from Tap, er where was I?


----------



## stephen (29/7/06)

Thanks for all the laughs, fellas. Now must have surgery to re-attach split sides.

Steve :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PistolPatch (29/7/06)

Stephen, if you start a thread in The Pub called, 'Funniest Posts and PM's You Have Read,' I am putting Screwtop's picture post above in it. I also have a PM he sent me that kept me laughing for days. Being around Screwtop is a serious crack up!


----------



## Benno-5 (29/7/06)

Ross, where do you keep all the kegs for all those taps???????


----------



## PistolPatch (29/7/06)

I'm hoping that the mods will let this thread keep going so people like me can post stuff when they are either inebriated, over-excited or simply don't know where to post.

I had the best brew day today I have ever had. Totally relaxed and experimented with lots of interesting stuff that I hope would be of interest to those aspiring to AG but you'd have to be pretty brave to start a new topic on even _one_ of the experiments I did today!

I'll test the waters and say, 'Anyone want to hear how I went on mashing 4kg of grain in 45lts of mash water?'

EDIT: Deleted 2 whole paras of non-frivoulous stuff - cool!


----------



## Ross (29/7/06)

Benno-5 said:


> Ross, where do you keep all the kegs for all those taps???????



Outside in my Keg freezer - Having a coldroom installed shortly, so this will become redundant. 




cheers Ross


----------



## Stuster (29/7/06)

I'd like to know anyway, Pat. I'm 'working' now so any entertainment is good. :beerbang: 

Like the idea of a chat thread.


----------



## goatherder (29/7/06)

PistolPatch said:


> I'll test the waters and say, 'Anyone want to hear how I went on mashing 4kg of grain in 45lts of mash water?'



Yep, i'm interested, especially if the results were good. Make it a new topic, that way all the discussion on the concept will be in one place. Is it a continuation of some of the no-sparge talk in the all-in-one brewery thread? That was some pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Benno-5 (29/7/06)

Ross said:


> Benno-5 said:
> 
> 
> > Ross, where do you keep all the kegs for all those taps???????
> ...



Its a pitty you live in QLD or I would buy that freezer once you have your cool room. Im looking for one to keep kegs in at the moment.

How do you keep the beer in the lines cold to the tap. Do you have some sort of glycol type setup??


----------



## Ross (29/7/06)

Benno-5 said:


> How do you keep the beer in the lines cold to the tap. Do you have some sort of glycol type setup??



Yep, it's behind the fridge - 2 of the beers pass through S/S coils in the gycol unit for the couple I serve cold.






Cheers Ross


----------



## homekegger1 (29/7/06)

Ross,

Was that one of them limited edition World Cup glasses I saw in the back ground of the above picture 

Looks like you boys had some fun, will have to stop in for sure next time I am up that way.

Cheers

HK


----------



## PistolPatch (29/7/06)

> I'd like to know anyway, Pat. I'm 'working' now so any entertainment is good



Sorry Stuster. Had just written a reply here that included some entertainment but made the stupid mistake of pressing the refresh button before I posted it - grrrrrrrrrrrrr. Goatherder, can't write responsibly to that thread until tomorrow - too many Swap beers!

Anyway, the brew I did today was along the lines of the one I did on Wednesday where I mashed in a bag. The picture story can be seen in #72 of this thread.

Today I went even further and mashed 4kg of grain in 45.5lts of water and didn't sparge. Scored 21.2lts at a gravity of 1042! (I way over-shot my estimation on evaporation from my 70lt Robinox but who cares?) What a great result! Something like 82% efficiency compared to the 68% I previously got. Nice clear wort too. Hoping that this method, once the results are tasted, will make it easy for others to have a crack at AG.

(The post I accidentally deleted was a little more coherent than the above but who cares? This is, after all, the frivolous posts thread isn't it?

Great thread Rossco. Well done mate


----------



## lucas (29/7/06)

Wow ross, next time I'm up your way I'll have to make an order on craftbrewer as an excuse to drop by and pick it up in person. that setup is insanely cool


----------



## Stuster (29/7/06)

Wow, PP. That's great. Easy and better efficiency. What a combo? Sounds like you may have a method named after you now.  

Going off topic on the off-topic-topic, GO THE WALLABIES. (Get those throat slitters. :angry: )


----------



## Pumpy (29/7/06)

Full marks to Mrs Ross dont know how she puts up with the continual source of 'Blowins'  

The theory must be at least she can keep an eye on what Ross is up to.  

Looks like a good time was had by all .

Pumpy


----------



## roger mellie (29/7/06)

Stuster said:


> Wow, PP. That's great. Easy and better efficiency. What a combo? Sounds like you may have a method named after you now.
> 
> Going off topic on the off-topic-topic, GO THE WALLABIES. (Get those throat slitters. :angry: )



Go the Pat Manoevre! Probably beats the hell out of taking one for the team again.

But on to more important things - off topic as always

C'Mon the All Blacks. Hopefully a good game.

RM


----------



## homekegger1 (29/7/06)

Stuster said:


> Wow, PP. That's great. Easy and better efficiency. What a combo? Sounds like you may have a method named after you now.
> 
> Going off topic on the off-topic-topic, GO THE WALLABIES. (Get those throat slitters )



:lol: ROLTFLMAO :lol: 

I think there needs to be a smiley to rolling on the floor...

DAMN I hope those Wallabie win, because the wife will not leave me alone if they don't. I guess that is the problem with marrying outside of the Aussie culture.  (She's a damn kiwi, what was I thinking)

Cheers 

HK


----------



## Screwtop (29/7/06)

A Kiwi, check out her feet, she will have scars on her heels from where they chop off the back toe as they pass through customs.

Go Aus, turn your backs on the HAKA to really piss them off!


----------



## Batz (29/7/06)

Hell :blink: 

See todays paper !!


----------



## Ross (29/7/06)

Classic


----------



## barfridge (29/7/06)

Top work batz


----------



## PistolPatch (29/7/06)

LOL. That's way too funny Batz! Would post that one for the 'funniest threads' but am halfway through posting there already - can hardly type.

By the way, which one of you bastards dobbed on Bindi? What a low act.

LOL
PP


----------



## Batz (29/7/06)

PistolPatch said:


> By the way, which one of you bastards dobbed on Bindi? What a low act.
> 
> LOL
> PP



It was in the paper ! :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (29/7/06)

Wheat beer banned in QLD, Pistol Patch unable to talk after drinking Ruination.

 ROTFLMGO 

Glad I was designated driver now.


----------



## Stuster (29/7/06)

Excellent Batz. :lol: :lol: :super:


----------



## bindi (30/7/06)

Batz said:


> Hell :blink:
> 
> See todays paper !!




WHAT THE.... :angry: They can't outlaw wheat beer 
Who is that guy that looks like me? B)


----------



## Pumpy (30/7/06)

bindi said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Hell :blink:
> ...



Yeah Bindi ,

An Impersonator ,He is better looing than you too 

Pumpy


----------



## InCider (31/7/06)

Free Beer!

I went over to Bindi's today to drop some stuff off that I had been meaning to do for ages.

He showed me how to mill grain and is giving away all his old extact and partial beers that have been sitting in the back of his shed - be quick!  

But mate, thanks for the demo. I've got a recipe from Screwtop that I have got to try now you've taken a lot of the mystery out of AG for me. Whoa yeah!  

We started to get drinks ready early, but got sidetracked with Beersmith. We started again on drinks, but ended up in the shed. 

Maybe I could have that_ cup of tea_ another day.

I ended up driving home sober as a ... hmmm...I don't know people like that. :unsure: 

WITH A BOX OF BEER! :beer: 

InCider.


----------

